
Freelancing – Worth the risks? And how to get started - aviaryan
https://devletters.com/letters/get-started-with-freelancing/
======
TaylorGood
_So how does one get started?

First, make some projects. Open source them on GitHub or make them live. Then,
with your portfolio, apply to freelance gigs on Upwork or Freelancer.

These two steps are absolute absolutes. You can’t skip or half-ass them.

You might have to work for cheap earlier on, but it’s part of the process._

Sorry but I disagree with #2. Local clients will teach you so much more, even
if brief interaction or solely a kickoff meeting. Those sites also come with a
real risk of burnout, often before one might otherwise.

